# Eisenhower Park Pond



## doodlesockin (Jan 3, 2011)

I heard recently that Eisenhower Park Pond was recently stocked and so we gave it a try last weekend 1/8/11. First we started with power bait and could not catch a thing for about an hour. Then I took that off and switched to a small silver spoon. First cast I was on! We caught rainbows non stop every other cast. Light tackle made it so much fun. I went again this weekend and not one bite....noone was catching anything. Not sure what the deal was. Good Luck!


----------

